# Holly



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Holly came to Rescue because her owner was moving out of the country. Because her new schedule would not permit her to spend much time with Holly, she decided it was in Holly’s best interest to go to a new home where she could continue to get the attention she needed. She knew that we would find the perfect new home for her pretty girl, which helped ease the pain of giving her up.
Holly had been diagnosed with hip dysplasia, though she never acted as if she were in pain. Other than this, Holly was a healthy and happy 6-year-old girl. Because Holly’s dysplasia didn’t appear to cause her discomfort, it was decided to manage it by keeping her at a healthy weight and putting her on a nutritional supplement for her joints, reassessing her treatment plan in the future if necessary. 
At Riverview, Holly fit into her new routine very well. She was a very sweet, loving, and wonderful girl. She loved to go for a walk or chase a tennis ball, though she might not want to share with another dog. She would get very excited whenever meeting someone new, and would sometimes jump up on them. Holly assumed everyone she met was there just to visit her. This girl was a charmer, and we knew she would make a new family very happy.
A wonderful couple who had owned 4 Goldens over the years was invited to meet Holly. When they met this frisky girl, they knew she would help to fill the void created by the passing of their 11-year-old Golden, Brooke. Brooke had left a big hole not only in their hearts, but in their community, as well, since she had been a trained therapy dog. Holly had some big paws to measure up to!
Holly is now flourishing in her new home. Although Holly was not allowed on the furniture in her previous home, she now sleeps on the bed. Her new owners adore her! They started working on her training immediately. The hardest task for Miss Holly was learning to contain her enthusiasm when interacting with people. Thanks to some patient guidance, Holly is learning that if she is calm, even more people will say hello to her.
Holly could not be happier in her new home, where she shares joy and smiles not only with her family, but is now a certified therapy dog, as well! She is involved in the reading program at her local library, where she motivates children to improve their reading skills by providing a compassionate, nonjudgmental ear. For Holly and her adopters, life is Golden once again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Holly is a beautiful and I am so happy for her and her new family!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your successes at YGRR are always so uplifting to read. I'm glad Holly has found a wonderful home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I too love reading about the success stories!!! Holly is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally cool, glad she has a good home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Warms my heart. A big thank you to all.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Holly looks like a guardian angle and it sounds like she found heaven. Thank you for the smile  and keep up your GREAT WORK!!!!

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Holly, always enjoy reading the happy endings of the beautiful dogs finding their forever homes.

Thank you to everyone at YGRR for all you do!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just Love happy endings...Welcome Home Holly!


----------

